# Keeping chickens warm?



## brookeee2013 (Sep 22, 2012)

My coop is all wood on one side, and chicken wire on the other. Unfortunately, the wind blows through the chicken wire side at night. Now that it's getting cold I'm starting to worry. How can I keep them warm? I'm new to all this. Should I put blankets in there?


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

To take like plastic wrap or Saran rap over the fence and the wind won't get in


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Tarps..and stretch tight and fasten with stiff wire.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

Depending on how big it is you can also take some thinner cheap plywood and put it up on with screws. just leave a few gaps for air flow without the wind. I wouldn't use saran wrap too thin and will crack or split if its too cold.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Also depending where you live, chickens are pretty hardy in cold weather, the combs play a slight role as to what chickens you should raise depending on how harsh your winters are, bigger plumper combs and wattles do better in warmer climates, and vice versa.. Frostbite can be a factor with combs/wattles, but all in all, they should be kept from drafts and direct north wind in winter, but as red maples says, allow air to still circulate for ventilation, they will roost together closely and fluff their feathers out to increase air space between feathers for insulating their bodies during really cold weather. Other than that don't go to extremes, chickens have been around a long time and survived a lot of cold winters, depending on temps of course. Good luck hope this helped.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah but NH reds and Rhode Island Reds both have decient size comb and waddle s and they do VERY well in cold weather. 
Although they can get frost bite in there combs I have never personally seen it.


----------

